# Same  Questions Twice?



## O 2 (Oct 24, 2011)

So I took the NREMT recert computer exam the other day, hadn't used the Computer adaptive testing since the initial. 

I was surprised to see that I got three questions repeated later in the test, word for word. 

They were about whats proper: HEPA mask on yourself and sugical mask on the TB pt, analyzing or checking for pulse post defib, and the MOA of epi. 

Thoughts? I passed, BTW.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats, yea I noticed that too. The last time I took it I had like two or three questions repeat twice.

I always got nervous about it because I was like thinking, is it coming up because I got it wrong and it is telling me that or it just came up again because it can. I over think stuff like that I guess. 

They always seem ridiculous though. One was about a seeing eye dog and how to get the dog to the hospital. Another was about vaginal bleeding. The dog I had not heard anything like that in class and vaginal bleeding isn't a difficult answer.


----------



## nwhitney (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe that the repeated questions are "test" test questions.  Your answer won't factor into your results.  They gathering data on those questions to see if they are good questions for the test.  Does that make sense?  It does in my head but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Paramedicpops (Oct 24, 2011)

O 2 said:


> So I took the NREMT recert computer exam the other day, hadn't used the Computer adaptive testing since the initial.
> 
> I was surprised to see that I got three questions repeated later in the test, word for word.
> 
> ...



Was this the recert test option you can take if you don't do the 48 hour class? Last cycle I had all the hours but this go around I was thinking of taking the test.

Thougght??

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## O 2 (Oct 30, 2011)

mark - my situation was weird so I couldnt give you advice based on it - I was state certified since my initial but let my NREMT lapse, but based on silly overlapping employer demands I've taken literally 3 EMT refersher courses and an OEC refresher in the past 3 years, so I had CE galore . . .

Not sure where that leaves you.


----------



## Paramedicpops (Oct 31, 2011)

O 2 said:


> mark - my situation was weird so I couldnt give you advice based on it - I was state certified since my initial but let my NREMT lapse, but based on silly overlapping employer demands I've taken literally 3 EMT refersher courses and an OEC refresher in the past 3 years, so I had CE galore . . .
> 
> Not sure where that leaves you.



Thanks!! I was just wondering if the recert exam is about the same as the initial exam.


----------



## O 2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just the same in fact. From what I understand about computer adaptive testing the questions bank is the same, the program asks a specific number of questions from each questions as always, so you will still get 2-3 questions on lifting & moving!

I believe I had 45 or so questions.


----------

